# Please help solve a dispute with a Sunfire owner...



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

I'm curious, has anyone raced a sunfire GT in a Sentra SE?

My friend's talkin shit, sayin his 2000 Sunfire GT would beat my 2001 Sentra SE in the quarter mile. Is this true? Would a pos sunfire really beat my beloved sentra?

*Note, the sunfire does have about 5 more hp and 10 ft-lbs more torque, but it weight like 300 pounds more.*

And yea, I would just go out and race him, but the track is three hours away, and there's too many cops out.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It should be a close race, are you stock?
If so there are many mods you can do that will make you much faster (intake, header, exhaust, pulley, flywheel, cams, turbo, etc)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Yea, I'm all stock. I actually just got it two days ago so I don't have the plates on it yet, but I love it already. I wasn't aware that they made turbo's for the b15 though... Do you know where I could find one and for how much? I'd love to get one after I get an alarm and new pulleys (hopefully that will happen relatively soon).


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Who cares about the 1/4 mile? Take his ass to a canyon road and see if he can keep up. Once his Shitfire goes off, hits the bottom and explodes in a ball of flames, he'll know who really has the best car.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Think of it like this, most Caviliers/Sunfires are for show purpose. Most Nissan's are made to race!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

check out www.forcedinductionracing.com

the engine you have (sr20de) is very strong and with a turbo and stock internals you can pull 350whp pretty easily, but it'll cost money. The owner of FIR is a member on www.b15sentra.com and really knows his shit.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Pacman said:


> *Think of it like this, most Caviliers/Sunfires are for show purpose. Most Nissan's are mase to race! *


Well that doesn't mean the sunfire isn't as fast as the sentra....That particular Sunfire runs high 15's, so it is actually just a little faster than the Sentra SE. Now if you take into account potential, looks, suspension, etc then the Sentra blows it out of the water, but he wasn't asking about that.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm assuming you have a B15 Sentra SE with the SR20DE correct?

It's true that a Sunfire GT will beat a Sentra SE (5 speed vs 5 speed and especially auto vs auto), but it's close enough to be a drivers race......sure the Pontiac is a faster CAR, but if he can't drive (assuming you actually can), you could pull off a win. Should be very close until he hits his pathetic 108mph governor.

Do NOT get caught at low revs however, as the 2.4 twin cam will KILL your Sr20DE at low revs...they have a TON of torque....everywhere.

Oh....and for the naysayers.......anybody here actually ever beaten on a newer GM FWD car (one with a "sport" suspension) in the twisty's.....they aren't as bad as you might think. Sure they are underdamped, but hey have stiff anti-roll bars, and fat tires.......they may lack finesse, but they sure do stick.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I've driven a "Sport Suspension" Sunfire coupe back to back on the same twisty road with my 4 dr stock granny suspension B13 Sentra. My Sentra owned it.

In Solo II, J Bodies with a stock DOHC or V6 (ie- Z24 or Sunfire GT) are put in the same class as my 94 Sentra 1.6L. The others are in a even lower class. They can not compete with the mighty B13, let alone a B15.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Do NOT get caught at low revs however, as the 2.4 twin cam will KILL your Sr20DE at low revs...they have a TON of torque....everywhere.*


Hell, even the 2.2 has more torque than you'd expect! From a stoplight, my girlfriend can catch me offguard in my SE-R. She'll pull a carlength or two. By the middle of first though... I'm back all over her again. I was impressed with the torque on her 2.2 if you really rag on it


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

Pacman said:


> *Think of it like this, most Caviliers/Sunfires are for show purpose. Most Nissan's are made to race! *


I seriouly doubt the Sentras and even Maximas were made to race, but hey, whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Henry8866 said:


> *I seriouly doubt the Sentras and even Maximas were made to race, but hey, whatever rocks your boat. *


Ohhh Really...http://www.nissannews.com/events/nissan/motorsport/relmatt20030425133822.shtml


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

sedrick said:


> *I'm curious, has anyone raced a sunfire GT in a Sentra SE?
> 
> My friend's talkin shit, sayin his 2000 Sunfire GT would beat my 2001 Sentra SE in the quarter mile. Is this true? Would a pos sunfire really beat my beloved sentra?
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, that is just too bad that all you sentra guys have to look forward to is the possiblity of loosing to a Sunfire!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Please help solve a dispute with a Sunfire owner...*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *Ha Ha, that is just too bad that all you sentra guys have to look forward to is the possiblity of loosing to a Sunfire! *


Not ALL the sentra guys!!!


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Please help solve a dispute with a Sunfire owner...*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *Ha Ha, that is just too bad that all you sentra guys have to look forward to is the possiblity of loosing to a Sunfire! *


Looking at your sig, I'd say either of those cars would be fair competition to your car with them big heavy rims and (probably) chopped springs


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Please help solve a dispute with a Sunfire owner...*



jblaze said:


> *Not ALL the sentra guys!!! *


Yeah, "Photo-chopped" with Adobe Photoshop. As for the fair competition... honestly, what kind of numbers would you expect to get from a sunfire or a sentra SE?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Or an Accord EX


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what is wrong with you?  You have so damn many mods on your "2.2L-V8-Eater" and you only ran a 15.6. With a wai and short shifter ONLY I ran a 15.8 (stock rims, stock 195 firestones, etc). Who are you to talk?

If I had your mods I would be running a 15.1 or so, and if a spec-v had your mods it would be running a 14.6 or so.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Did you look at this guys profile what a joke. Occupation: Nissan R&D Technician at NTCNA. Ok sure.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

jblaze said:


> *Ohhh Really...http://www.nissannews.com/events/nissan/motorsport/relmatt20030425133822.shtml *


 lol, i'll start looking out for those sentras


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Henry8866 said:


> * lol, i'll start looking out for those sentras  *


haha yeah, Nissan's new "race car". They're pretty quick, but nothing compared to a real sports car


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Henry8866 said:


> * lol, i'll start looking out for those sentras  *


In all honesty... that'd probably be a good idea for you


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *haha yeah, Nissan's new "race car". They're pretty quick, but nothing compared to a real sports car *


Look at the cars and the series the car is designed to be running with. If you want to look at 'real sports cars' take a look at the Nissan Lolas running in some 'real' racing leagues. Also look at the Nissan in the (I think) LMP600 category in the ALMS


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

kieranlavin said:


> *In all honesty... that'd probably be a good idea for you *


bahahaha!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

kieranlavin said:


> *Look at the cars and the series the car is designed to be running with. If you want to look at 'real sports cars' take a look at the Nissan Lolas running in some 'real' racing leagues. Also look at the Nissan in the (I think) LMP600 category in the ALMS *


I meant normal sentras, not that race one, that's different. If you look at the normal sentras they're pretty peppy, but there are faster cars for the money, that's all I was saying. I see how it was confusing, when I said Nissan's new "race car" I meant the normal spec-v which is being all hyped up as a sports car, not their real race car.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

jblaze said:


> *Did you look at this guys profile what a joke. Occupation: Nissan R&D Technician at NTCNA. Ok sure. *


"Did you look at this guys profile what a joke. Occupation: Nissan R&D Technician at NTCNA. Ok sure." 

If you only knew...

sorry man, but you just need to stick to what you do best, your avatar says it all. My Accord was built over 10 years ago, that's right TEN. And has 200,300 miles on it. So I hope you're happy in your little brand new SpecV. Do us all a favor, take the balance shaft out of your engine and stick it up your ass. On a different note... It's too bad they don't make a 2-door SpecV, that would be cool


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/member_photos.asp?carid=5139&path=/images/cars/5139&id=5

that type-r badge screams ricer


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/member_photos.asp?carid=5139&path=/images/cars/5139&id=6

heres another one, got the SIR badge too in there, so i guess its a honda accord SI-R type R? and im sure that alarm clock tach comes in real handy too, cause you know how you need a second opinion on when to shift, and why not the deciding 3rd opinion shift light, so you know when that needle hits the redline, in case you cant see it on your stock tach 

stupid honda ricers...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *http://www.onlineshowoff.com/member_photos.asp?carid=5139&path=/images/cars/5139&id=5
> 
> that type-r badge screams ricer *


Do you guys think I should go back to the "BMW" and "M3" emblems I used to have on it...? And as for the SiR emblem, there is a long story behind it and it has nothing to do with that car, i really don't want to get into it right now..... Hold on I'm about to post some pictures of the new 2004 Sentra SE-R SpecV 2-Door...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

*New Nissan Pics*

Here they are:

2004 Nissan Pathfinder Armada on 24's









2004 Sentra SE-R SpecV 2-Door









2004 350Z Kustom










Hoof
Arted


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

NorCalRacer1 said:


> *"Did you look at this guys profile what a joke. Occupation: Nissan R&D Technician at NTCNA. Ok sure."
> 
> If you only knew...
> 
> sorry man, but you just need to stick to what you do best, your avatar says it all. My Accord was built over 10 years ago, that's right TEN. And has 200,300 miles on it. So I hope you're happy in your little brand new SpecV. Do us all a favor, take the balance shaft out of your engine and stick it up your ass. On a different note... It's too bad they don't make a 2-door SpecV, that would be cool *


Yup...your right I do like to masterbate, just like most of the guys on here. And do I sense some jealousy from your poor little Honda. If you were really a Nissan Tech. you wouldnt be blowing smoke up our asses about Honda this and Honda that. GO back where you came from.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I must say...even for a Honda, that is one fugly ass Accord. To each their own and all, of course..but..damn. *shudders*


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Its always cool to hear a freaking honda talk shit...

out of all the races ive had with my stock specv the only car I actually lost to was a M3. 

SI's keep up with me
Mustangs are slow
Jettas, nuff said
Celicas, please no.
Integra's keep up
RSX (Never raced one but I know they are fast)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

As for the original question. My friend has a 2001 Sunfire with the 2.4, although it's an auto. I have a 1.6L 5sp. We raced 4 times and I won 3 of them. I don't think it was a carlength or anything, more like his front bumper was a few feet past my rear. The one I didn't win, his front bumper was about 4 feet in front of mine. Oh, and I hate to say it, but it was on the street (2am or so on a sort of highway, speed limit 65 with lights every once in a while) We only went up to 80-85 which would be like a high 15/low-flat 16 second quarter mile (approx).


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



specv90 said:


> *Its always cool to hear a freaking honda talk shit...
> 
> out of all the races ive had with my stock specv the only car I actually lost to was a M3.
> 
> ...





I just got banned from the forums by a guy who put 100hp and 100ftlbs down on the dyno and actually posted a copy of the dyno sheet. He should have gave it me so I could wipe my ass with it!

I was just kidding, I dont really work for Nissan R&D! I work at KFC, and furthermore I dont even have a car, I ride a Razor scooter to work every night, that's right i work nights... at KFC...
is it Niss-an or Nee-san? What does SpecV even stand for? 

Okay, Bye Bye now

we got no food, we got no jobs, our pets heads are falling off!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You're not banned yet. And it's 101.8hp and 104.0 ft-lbs


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

jblaze said:


> *Yup...your right I do like to masterbate, just like most of the guys on here. And do I sense some jealousy from your poor little Honda. If you were really a Nissan Tech. you wouldnt be blowing smoke up our asses about Honda this and Honda that. GO back where you came from. *


 Quess what guys??? He really is a Nissan Technician. In fact he's one of my techs.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

*Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *
> *


*HERE* is what I would be embarassed about:

_Best ET 15.63 @ 90.2_


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



kieranlavin said:


> *HERE is what I would be embarassed about:
> 
> Best ET 15.63 @ 90.2 *


Reasons why these numbers are respectable:

1. The car is Ten Years Old
2. It has 200,335 miles on the origional engine
3. It is a four door sedan
4. It weighs 2750 lbs
5. It's a SOHC with no VTEC
6. The transmission is very tired  
7. That's just as fast as the best stock Sentra, Nissan is currently producing
8. It actually looks good doing it
9. It gets me to your moms house in 15 seconds!  

The 4th Gen. Accord 90-93 was buildt to be a family sedan and the technology back then is not what it is now. The SpecV is the fastest Sentra you can buy today, and even with all the mods I have on my car if you did all of those to a Spec it would still be slower than, say a '95 Integra GS-R with the same mods, and I wont even get on the subject of a Type-R just for your sake.

peace out.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *
> 7. That's just as fast as the best stock Sentra, Nissan is currently producing
> 
> The 4th Gen. Accord 90-93 was buildt to be a family sedan and the technology back then is not what it is now. The SpecV is the fastest Sentra you can buy today, and even with all the mods I have on my car if you did all of those to a Spec it would still be slower than, say a '95 Integra GS-R with the same mods, and I wont even get on the subject of a Type-R just for your sake.
> ...


haha, learn your cars buddy....a stock spec-v can hit a 15.0, and with your mods (if we had the same mods) it would be in the low 14's easy


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *<snip>
> and I wont even get on the subject of a Type-R just for your sake.
> 
> peace out. *


Please don't get on the subject of the Type R.  A fully built Acura Integra from the factory, right? A friend and I pitted one against a fully built SE-R (not from the factory) and we were slightly impressed. In 3rd gear (where your precious VTEC is supposed to kick in and give the Type R superior performance) the Type R flopped on it's face. Although the Type R pulled from ~40MPH, I reeled him in and was passing him by the end of 3rd.

We had to do this to see if the ITR is all that it's made out to be because every time either one of us saw one be it at the dragstrip, on a roadcourse, or on the street, the car was SLOW. We eliminated the driver error and found that the car was better than we thought. 

Surely the Type R is a subject I'd like to stay away from  I pass them every time I see them on a road course. There's only one Type R I've ever been "impressed" with


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



sr20dem0n said:


> *haha, learn your cars buddy....a stock spec-v can hit a 15.0, and with your mods (if we had the same mods) it would be in the low 14's easy *


I don't know man, completely stock, off the showroom floor. The best you would consistantly see is 15.5. And yes with those mods a low 14 about. A STOCK Type-R does it in 14.5


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *I don't know man, completely stock, off the showroom floor. The best you would consistantly see is 15.5. And yes with those mods a low 14 about. A STOCK Type-R does it in 14.5
> *


on average people hit around a 15.3 in completely stock spec-v's, in good conditions with a good driver you get very consistent 15.1's or so (full interior, spare, stock wheels and tires). And I thought we were talking about an integra GSR, not a type R?

"if you did all of those to a Spec it would still be slower than, say a '95 Integra GS-R with the same mods"


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *I don't know man, completely stock, off the showroom floor. The best you would consistantly see is 15.5. And yes with those mods a low 14 about. A STOCK Type-R does it in 14.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much does a Type- R cost? Probably about as much as an Altima V6, which can hit 14.5


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



sr20dem0n said:


> *on average people hit around a 15.3 in completely stock spec-v's, in good conditions with a good driver you get very consistent 15.1's or so (full interior, spare, stock wheels and tires). And I thought we were talking about an integra GSR, not a type R?
> 
> "if you did all of those to a Spec it would still be slower than, say a '95 Integra GS-R with the same mods" *


Yeah, a STOCK Type-R.

~As for the GS-R, you can't tell me that if you did all the same mods to a SpecV and a GS-R that the SpecV would be quicker.

don't forget that's 1.8 liters vs. 2.5 also


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *Yeah, a STOCK Type-R.
> 
> ~As for the GS-R, you can't tell me that if you did all the same mods to a SpecV and a GS-R that the SpecV would be quicker.
> 
> don't forget that's 1.8 liters vs. 2.5 also  *


Yes I can


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



Adam said:


> *Yes I can *


not in the qtr mile, maybe in the first 60 feet


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *not in the qtr mile, maybe in the first 60 feet *


I agree. The spec V's could be fixed up to be fast but comparing a spec V to a gsr, both having identical upgrades, I think the gsr would be quite faster.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

How much does a stock GSR put down to the wheels ~145hp judging 15% driveline loss from the crank number? How much does it weigh? It might get the weight advantage, but the SE-R will get the power advantage. They both may have about the same power stock at the wheels, but the 2.5 will have an ass more torque and the 2.5L engine will respond a hell of a lot better to a few mods than a 1.8L. The SE-R also gets the HLSD, does the GSR even have one at all?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i though a spec put between 155-159 to the wheels.. stock.

I could be wrong..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it puts low 150's torque to the wheels, but the average whp is around 145


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SpecV Dream Word.... WAKE UP!*



Henry8866 said:


> *I agree. The spec V's could be fixed up to be fast but comparing a spec V to a gsr, both having identical upgrades, I think the gsr would be quite faster. *


No, the GSR doesn't respond as well to mods. Intake, header, and exhaust will put the Spec V at 160whp, then you do a balance shaft removal and ur pulley and you are close to 170whp and 175 torque.

Look at this thread comparing a GSR. 

http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=237540&page=2


Stock, they are very well matched.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok i was thinking about a spec -v with mods..


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree that a Spec V WILL outrun a GS-R by a little, modded or NOT, but I still have to say that the average Spec V driver does NOT run 15.3......it happens...quite a lot, but lately, VERY few people have been going much faster than 15.4-15.6 totally stock (seems all the enthusiast "good" drivers picked theirs up early). Sure, 15.3 is reasonably common, and 15.0 is NOT unheard of, but I'd say add a few 1/10ths to get "average".

This is a rather boring argument, and it's turned into another stupid Honda vs Nissan debate........

Why don't we all admit, that even if you think Mr Accord's car looks a bit dumb, that 15.6 while NOT all that (hell, my car run 15.2 and I think it's slow), IS pretty decent for a early 90's Accord. In the meantime, maybe he can admit, that a Spec V WILL match his car with a pretty average driver, and outlaunch him (then match/hold him up high) with somebody good at the helm.......add the same mods to the Nissan sedan, and it will kick his ass.

Anyway...I'm bored....I think I'm going to go find a Civic to pick on


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *I agree that a Spec V WILL outrun a GS-R by a little, modded or NOT, but I still have to say that the average Spec V driver does NOT run 15.3......it happens...quite a lot, but lately, VERY few people have been going much faster than 15.4-15.6 totally stock (seems all the enthusiast "good" drivers picked theirs up early). Sure, 15.3 is reasonably common, and 15.0 is NOT unheard of, but I'd say add a few 1/10ths to get "average".
> *


yeah I think you're right, it seems they're getting slower, maybe it's because the 03's have longer gearing which might hurt their 1/4 times, who knows. Maybe the current average is more like 15.6 (it's all because of those stupid Hawaii people getting 16's )


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

*The Truth Hurts*



Henry8866 said:


> *I agree. The spec V's could be fixed up to be fast but comparing a spec V to a gsr, both having identical upgrades, I think the gsr would be quite faster. *


This was right before all you guys came face to face with the harsh reality


















*HONDA 4 LIFE* 

6 Page Documentation on how a bunch of N/A civics walked all over some Boosted Nissans

The Super 2NR TV Club Battle 
Honda-Tech vs. The Nissan Club
http://www.azparttrader.com/super2nr/

And I dont want to hear any complaints about "weight advantage" the nissans had "boost advantage"


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

*Re: The Truth Hurts*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *This was right before all you guys came face to face with the harsh reality
> *


How has this whole thread come to this? You do realize you're posting month-old news? And you do realize you're just being plain stupid coming on here perpetuating a Honda vs. Nissan bashing? It's punks like you that give the good, respectable Honda drivers (like those at the event at Willow Springs) a bad name. We have them within the Nissan community as well. 

Everyone should learn to respect each other. Hondas are not shit and everyone's entitled to their own opinion. Nissans are also not shit and everyone's (again) entitled to their own opinion. To each their own! 

I personally am partial to Nissans  and not impressed with many Hondas I've driven. They are good cars though and there are Hondas out there faster than me in the 1/4 mile and on the track. But who cares and why continue this stupid, useless argument?

Whatever happened to the original post? A Sunfire vs. a GA16? Did any race ever take place? Was anything ever solved? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> 6 Page Documentation on how a bunch of N/A civics walked all over some Boosted Nissans


Where the hell have you been?
'walked all over' huh? Did you even read the fucking thread you just linked to? Yes the honda guys won, but it was extremely close. Sayig they got walked all over is like saying someone who runs a 15.62 just walked all over your sorry ass.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: The Truth Hurts*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *
> 6 Page Documentation on how a bunch of N/A civics walked all over some Boosted Nissans
> *


please, after you added together all the times for everyone there was a one second difference, you can't call that "walking all over"...this is so damn old anyway


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

> Whatever happened to the original post? A Sunfire vs. a GA16? Did any race ever take place? Was anything ever solved? Inquiring minds want to know


Thanks kieranlavin =] getting back on topic would be nice...

No, we haven't raced... yet. We will someday. In the meanwhile though I'm getting ihe for my sentra, which should make the hp and torque numbers somewhat closer. My bro said he raced three sunfire gt's tho in my car and smoked em all (he himself is a sunfire gt owner, so he wouldn't rag on them for no reason). But to say the least, I don't understand how.

BTW, it's a sr20 not a ga16. Hopefully someday I can add a turbo among other things. lol Might get a bodykit first tho. (I'd be the first in town cuz I live in a small town, where the most modified car has tint, neon lights around the plates and in the wheels, and a system...it's so sad =\).


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

sedrick said:


> *Thanks kieranlavin =] getting back on topic would be nice...
> 
> No, we haven't raced... yet. We will someday. In the meanwhile though I'm getting ihe for my sentra, which should make the hp and torque numbers somewhat closer. My bro said he raced three sunfire gt's tho in my car and smoked em all (he himself is a sunfire gt owner, so he wouldn't rag on them for no reason). But to say the least, I don't understand how.
> 
> BTW, it's a sr20 not a ga16. Hopefully someday I can add a turbo among other things. lol Might get a bodykit first tho. (I'd be the first in town cuz I live in a small town, where the most modified car has tint, neon lights around the plates and in the wheels, and a system...it's so sad =\). *


make nissan known and smoke his ass when you race him!


That small town thing, funny as hell. I've been in the same situation. I brought my Z to a small town here in AZ my cousin lives in and they treated it like an exotic ROFL


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

> make nissan known and smoke his ass when you race him!
> 
> That small town thing, funny as hell. I've been in the same situation. I brought my Z to a small town here in AZ my cousin lives in and they treated it like an exotic ROFL


lol I will! Nobody around here knows about nissans. Mine is the only B15 sentra in the entire town(haha all of its 15,000 people). Well I'm pretty sure at least (I've lived here my entire life and NEVER seen one here). There's only one more sentra, but it's a B13. There's a ton of sunfires, cavaliers, mustangs, and even celicas (which I was thinking of buying before I found my sentra se), but barely any nissans (any model).... It will be known tho once I smoke all the cars here, and mod the shit out of it =]


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

sedrick said:


> *Thanks kieranlavin =] getting back on topic would be nice...
> 
> No, we haven't raced... yet. We will someday. In the meanwhile though I'm getting ihe for my sentra, which should make the hp and torque numbers somewhat closer. My bro said he raced three sunfire gt's tho in my car and smoked em all (he himself is a sunfire gt owner, so he wouldn't rag on them for no reason). But to say the least, I don't understand how.*


As your brother has shown, you should be ok without the i/h/e. But it'd certainly be a welcome addition to any SR20 

Give it a shot stock and see what happens. Do it before you modify the car so you know for yourself. Once you do the mods, you'll have him handily


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Yea I want to before I put the CAI and exhaust on. I'm yet to order the header, but that will be next. But the track is so far away and I'm on probation. Maybe I'll just wait until I can get to the track to install the stuff.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

sedrick said:


> *Yea I want to before I put the CAI and exhaust on. I'm yet to order the header, but that will be next. But the track is so far away and I'm on probation. Maybe I'll just wait until I can get to the track to install the stuff. *


Yes, you should probably wait. It's always nice to have a baseline. I ran my car stock and I now know how much faster the car is (I just need to get the driver there... I SUCK at drag racing!)


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

sedrick said:


> *lol I will! Nobody around here knows about nissans. Mine is the only B15 sentra in the entire town(haha all of its 15,000 people). Well I'm pretty sure at least (I've lived here my entire life and NEVER seen one here). There's only one more sentra, but it's a B13. There's a ton of sunfires, cavaliers, mustangs, and even celicas (which I was thinking of buying before I found my sentra se), but barely any nissans (any model).... It will be known tho once I smoke all the cars here, and mod the shit out of it =] *


sounds exactly like the town my cousin lives in. The sad part of it is there's a group of guys there with riced out Kia's that think Kia's are the s***. lol Once you get your car fixed up to be fast, start going for those stangs!


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: The Truth Hurts*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *This was right before all you guys came face to face with the harsh reality
> 
> And I dont want to hear any complaints about "weight advantage" the nissans had "boost advantage" *


Quit talking shit. As far as I'm concerned the Nissan's "boost advantage" probably made it about even power when you take in to mind the amount of interior they had VS the lack of interior in the Hondas. But whatever. It was a clean, close race. Respect for the Honda boys for winning, and respect for our guys for having fun and not being dicks on the track. 

Sorry for bringing this back up.....just had to state my peace.


----------

